# Anyone in the Mid-Atlantic US Interested in Hairless Mice??



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Would anyone be interested in splitting a shipment of hairless mice from a lab?... http://www.simlab.com/products/hairless.html. I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask them if they can sell to the general public and the reply I recieved said that they may be able to.....so, please let me know if you are interested in any b/c I am not going to try to order them if I can't split the costs of shipping. I'd probably want to do 6/7 week age range mice which would make them $15.80 per mouse. It would probably be best to get all the same age range. At any rate...let me know!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Try PMing Liz at FMH. She lurks sometimes, but if you PM her she should see it.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

FMH?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh, that's her screen name. Liz at FMH. Fancy mouse house.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

oh...I'm not on fancy mouse house


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Noooo, no no. xD
That's the name of her mousery. Her username on -here- is Liz at FMH


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

ooooh...hahaha


----------

